# green tutorial for the asian girls (and everyone else)



## professionaltart (Mar 20, 2006)

i really suck at doing tutorials but i like trying! i think that should count for something! 

the lighting in my bathroom makes me look orange or everything look orange so i had to step out of the bathroom and change the settings around so sorry in advance anyway:






yea thats me with no makeup, how sad i dont know why im smiling





my new favorite foundation is Studio Stick so theres my studio stick on. at this point i already filled in my brows and curled my lashes.





here i am blending it with a 190 brush





i am a self proclaimed shadestick girl, cant deal with paints!!! so i used Lucky Jade on my lid





thats how far I took the Lucky Jade up. you could use any shadestick I usually use Shimmersand as my all purpose but I figured why not use a green one





here i used Meadowland which is a light green as a total brow wash. Meadowland was LE but Ive used Juxt before with the same result.




Shadestick+Meadowland





so then I took Steamy with a 224 brush and just stuck it on my outer ...eye corner? this is a HUGE pet peeve of mine on anyone but particularly asian girls. the dark shadow that doesnt dare peek above the tiny crease/or no crease we have. i dont understand the purpose, you got the space so work it girl!!





for God's sake [email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@@ im using a 224 short handle





thats me blending some plumage into the area, i use a windshield wiping motion

oh lets backtrack...here's my bronzer:










i put it in the "hollows" of my cheek aka i suck my face in and put it there as well as the bridge of my nose, my chin and my forehead





Springsheen is my new favorite blush!





i love my short handled LE brushes i dont know why





here is the end yay.

i filled my lips with Sublime Culture cremestick liner. Another huge pet peeve of mine is the concealer lip and i know some people have confessed to me about hating it as well but nobody ever says it so im gonna say it. I hate the concealer lip. It makes you look like a zombie. So then I filled the lip with Instant GOld lustreglass (my fave)!!!


And even though my alma mater made it into the NCAA tourney this year but lost to 1st seed UCONN in the first round, I am and will always be a Tar Heels fan.






GO TAR HEELS!


----------



## brandi (Mar 20, 2006)

I Love You!!!! I Love Those Colors Youre Hott! N You Rock Tutorials....at Least You Put The Time To Do One!!!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 20, 2006)

you look SO CUTE! i love you for doing this! asian girls need special assistance when it comes to eye makeup. thanks so much for doing this and the result is gorgeous!

p.s. when you use the shadestick as a base and then use diff eyeshadows to blend on top, does the shadestick like to move around (is it creamy)? or does it stay put? thanks in advance!


----------



## depecher (Mar 20, 2006)

That is fantastic! I wish I had your talent but I don't. I guess that is why I am always at my counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2006)

Amazing Tutorial! You look beautiful!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 20, 2006)

YAY! Thanks for the tutorial! I really really like it, woot woot! I have the same peeve with the "outer eye corner"-thing. haha


----------



## Pootle_around (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you! Please do more tutes for Oriental eyes. And can you explain what you mean about the outer corner thing?


----------



## user4 (Mar 20, 2006)

very purty!!! great tut!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 20, 2006)

You Rock Girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love Your Tutorial (Even Though I Am Not Asian LOL) I Can Still Benefit From This! So Thanks A Lot Girlie!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_I Love You!!!! I Love Those Colors Youre Hott! N You Rock Tutorials....at Least You Put The Time To Do One!!!!!_

 
aww brandi *bats eyelashes*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_p.s. when you use the shadestick as a base and then use diff eyeshadows to blend on top, does the shadestick like to move around (is it creamy)? or does it stay put? thanks in advance!_

 
it stays put but it has a little more give than a paint. like you know how once a paint dries its done, its like dried and thats it. u know how theres like a defining line from where its my eyelid and where its a shadestick, u can use your finger and mush the line out a little so it blends.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_  YAY! Thanks for the tutorial! I really really like it, woot woot! I have the same peeve with the "outer eye corner"-thing. haha_

 
ohh thank God, I thought I was the only one

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_  Thank you thank you thank you! Please do more tutes for Oriental eyes. And can you explain what you mean about the outer corner thing?_

 
When some asian girls (sorry I hate the word "oriental", it sounds so outdated. orientals are rugs not people) only put a big pop of color on the outer portion of their eyelids and thats it. It's very very close to the lashline and just in the corner.



thank you thank you to everyone else glad i could be of service!


----------



## ohnitapplebum (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh WOW. As a fellow Asian, thank you so much for doing this.  I know tutorials are really time-consuming.  You look beautiful!  And you look great without makeup too.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 20, 2006)

you rock hun!! thanks so much for this


----------



## XoXo (Mar 20, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## lovejam (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate concealer lip too, but the one I hate even more is the ultra-pale and super-frosted lip. Like the really frosty light-pink lips. I just don't think it ever looks good, no matter how pretty the girl is.

Could you imagine super-frosted concealer lips?


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 20, 2006)

That is GORGEOUS! I know I've said it a milllllion times but you totally remind me of Mally (the famous pro MA that does Kelly Osbourne's makeup, among others)--you're so pretty!


----------



## afterglow (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you!!  I NEED to learn properly how to put eyeshadow above my crease, it's freakin' bugging me, too!  (But since I don't really know how, it just looks like crap.. dahhh, screwed either way).  But I'm definitely going to try this tut!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_it stays put but it has a little more give than a paint. like you know how once a paint dries its done, its like dried and thats it. u know how theres like a defining line from where its my eyelid and where its a shadestick, u can use your finger and mush the line out a little so it blends._

 
ohh, but it's not really creamy right? because i hate it when it slips and moves around so i have to like apply more shadow to the bare parts and then it just ends up getting real clumpy.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2006)

ur beautiful!!!  great tute


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate concealer lip too, but the one I hate even more is the ultra-pale and super-frosted lip. Like the really frosty light-pink lips. I just don't think it ever looks good, no matter how pretty the girl is.

Could you imagine super-frosted concealer lips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU -- i really hate the concealer lip its so played out. There's other ways to get a pale lip without making it look like...thick and beige. Gosh.

You kno what if I have time at work tomorrow I'm going to do a super-frosted concealer lip, or atleast im gonna try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_ That is GORGEOUS! I know I've said it a milllllion times but you totally remind me of Mally (the famous pro MA that does Kelly Osbourne's makeup, among others)--you're so pretty!_

 
thank you honey bunny! i was trying to remember what specktra member had said that to me before but i guess its yoU! thanks bunches i think mally is not only talented but very pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_

ohh, but it's not really creamy right? because i hate it when it slips and moves around so i have to like apply more shadow to the bare parts and then it just ends up getting real clumpy.  _

 
i never get the clumpy problem with the shadestick it doesnt flake off. i get the flake off from Paints. give the shadestick a try !


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i never get the clumpy problem with the shadestick it doesnt flake off. i get the flake off from Paints. give the shadestick a try !_

 
ooh okay. thank you so much! you have been an enormous help to me! thank you and i really think that you should make more tutorials


----------



## Femme Noir (Mar 21, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2006)

lovely, i'm not asian but i loved this tutorial!!!


----------



## jeanna (Mar 22, 2006)

LOVELY!!! Gonna send you a PM!


----------



## vivsha (Mar 23, 2006)

great tutorial! i love these!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 23, 2006)

That's a really lovely jade look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should add just a bit of mascara though, would frame your eyes better.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

The whole look is so fresh and pretty! I love the color of your lips and cheeks as well! Great tutorial!


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 23, 2006)

This tutorial is awesome, thanks! I'm white/native American, so I have the same type eyes, so this has helped me soooo much!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_That's a really lovely jade look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should add just a bit of mascara though, would frame your eyes better._

 
too much mascara on my lashes just weighs them down, thanks for the tip though


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

aww! you did a good job!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 27, 2006)

hey girl! i saw this like last week and completely didn't recognize you.. i feel like a ditz. it's elyse - i was at the MAC counter the other day, with my friend lisa - you did the purple on her. i hope you know what i'm talking about, haha. <3 just.. hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_hey girl! i saw this like last week and completely didn't recognize you.. i feel like a ditz. it's elyse - i was at the MAC counter the other day, with my friend lisa - you did the purple on her. i hope you know what i'm talking about, haha. <3 just.. hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
OH SH**!! WHATS UP!!!LKJFGLKFDJHLIFO;LK!!!!1 OMG!!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_OH SH**!! WHATS UP!!!LKJFGLKFDJHLIFO;LK!!!!1 OMG!!_

 

hahahaha hey lmao! im in this shitty biology class right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 forget that, i hate bio! i swear i would come hang wtih you every night or something but id be twice as broke as i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## AsianChick (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the green e/s girl! Nice tutorial


----------



## lvgz (Apr 24, 2006)

HAHAHAH nice. im asian also but i have a lid, and i could never imagine not wearing eyeshadow above my crease. booooorrrinngggg


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 27, 2006)

AWESOME tutorial!  I wish I'd seen this before I created half-moons with Inventive to "form a crease" (glad I didn't go out much that day!).  Glad to know that I'm not the only one who finds our mysterious crease right where you were showing it!  Please do another one (when you have the time, of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_too much mascara on my lashes just weighs them down, thanks for the tip though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had this same problem and love Maybelline's Full 'n' Soft waterproof for this very reason.  Virtually anything waterproof, really, except for those w/ primers (those straighten out your curl before you get to darken them and you end up w/ fritzed out sticks comin' out of your eyes!).  I haven't tried much of MAC's mascara's, but right now I can't live w/out FnS, or Volum'Express on days I want a tad more drama.  Forget about Unstoppable, unless it's over FnS.  I do it before e/s, tho, b/c my short lashes force me to dig the brush in a bit more and I get black dots everywhere, which I clean up w/ a q-tip.  I usually don't get e/s fallout on them, and if I do, I just run a bit more over the few lashes with a few quick strokes.

Wow, didn't realize it was that long, but yeah, try out FnS Waterproof, you'll wonder how you ever did w/out it!  Thanks again for a great tutorial!


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for making me love my no crease eyes.... gonna try it out...

Edit: Can an asian gals with no crease wear orange colour e/s? will it look nice?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 1, 2006)

This Tutorial makes me smile, thanks for posting this. Being asian myself  i can understand that sometimes eyemake-up can be challenging to put on.  Example this is me trying to put eyemake-up on... ok here i go.  Eyecolor goes on " ewww pretty color"  open eyes " hey where did it go" lol okay thats not funny lol  anyhow loved the tutorial

haha my vertically challenged  needs all the help i can get.


----------



## professionaltart (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Virtually anything waterproof, really, except for those w/ primers_

 
YOU KNOW WHAT!!! Justine from MAC COnnecticut POst (if shes reading) had told me that thast what she uses too and loves it! so i started using MAC Splashproof instead of like the other kinds and i think i saw a difference!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_Edit: Can an asian gals with no crease wear orange colour e/s? will it look nice?_

 
of course it will, why not?


----------



## ShirleyK (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_
of course it will, why not?_

 
Could you do a tut on it? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 hehehehe....

 Thank you...


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 9, 2006)

I appreciate this soooo much too. I am russian/polish...very siberian(a very asian eye shape) and I definately benefit most from tips and tricks on eyes from asian girls! thanks a bunch.


----------



## janelle811 (May 12, 2006)

I loved that, what a great look!  You looked so nice in every picture too, like every step of the way looked great, except for the 2nd picture, but even that was cute


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 14, 2006)

Thank you so much! I used to think that green does not look that good on Asian skins, but you've done a great job!!


----------



## missmarkers (May 20, 2006)

cute cute cute! i love this look on you! 
i'm totally going to try it out!


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

pretty


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

lovely!!!


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_
When some asian girls (sorry I hate the word "oriental", it sounds so outdated. orientals are rugs not people) 
_

 





 at that

lovely tut!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great tutorial, thank you!  When did the pink short handle brushes come out and with what collection?  I know there were a few with the Diana icon collection but I don't remember there being a 224 short handle? I would love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 
_Great tutorial, thank you!  When did the pink short handle brushes come out and with what collection?  I know there were a few with the Diana icon collection but I don't remember there being a 224 short handle? I would love to get my hands on one of those!_

 
it was part of the MAC Printout collection that was a Nordstrom exclusive duringg.....hmmm... Summer 2003?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## duhh_niise (Oct 29, 2006)

uhh..I LOVE YOUR TUT :]
youre so pretty :]


----------



## xyu (Nov 11, 2006)

totally in love with your tutorial

thanks!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 11, 2006)

Great Job!a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny suggestion..maybe u can apply some eyeshadow on lower eye lid and wear fake eyelashes~ then ur eyes will become much LARGER =)


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_Great Job!a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny suggestion..maybe u can apply some eyeshadow on lower eye lid and wear fake eyelashes~ then ur eyes will become much LARGER =)_

 
yeah i dont know if i had said earlier i wasnt going out or anything i was just doing it to do (thats why i was wearing my basketball shirt)


----------



## Chynagyrl1980 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks girl!! Its so great to see a tutorial for asian girls!!


----------



## Chynagyrl1980 (Jan 25, 2007)

Adorable! You should do more


----------



## dinou (Jan 26, 2007)

You are absolutly cute - thanks for this lovely tut !


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2007)

The colors look great on you. Nice job


----------



## maryanne414 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great tut! I'm asian and I needed this!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

I love it!! You look great!


----------



## macforeverever (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG!!! thank you so much! i have the "monolid" like you do and every "asian eye" tutorial hasn't worked for me because they have double eyelids :[ anywho i hope you post more of these! thank you again hun!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

niceee


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

pretty make up
i love it
thanks


----------



## vveinee (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful with or without make up. thanks.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow, thank you very much for the tutorial! I will definetely try this!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

lovely tutorial


----------



## nashoba95 (Dec 16, 2007)

totally hot colors on you!!!!  great job!  take a bow!


----------



## AlleyCat87 (Feb 1, 2008)

this is great. i'm not asian but i have monolids. thanks!


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

cool. nice look. i recently did green on my eyes for a wedding except i used yellow, green and dark green. (profile pic)

i dont quite have the exact items you do tho so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






im asian too..but i have big eyes and a big crease.


i love green!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

really cute


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

great tut
you are very cute


----------



## TokioHotel (Sep 14, 2009)

I love it, but you should redraw your eyebrows with a pencil =)


----------

